

ThumbDrive inventor out to prove he is no one-hit wonder - kschua
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/thumbdrive-inventor-out-to-prove-he-is-no-onehit-wonder-20101214-18wjm.html

======
pzxc
I don't know if it's the best marketing strategy to name your product after
something with a negative connotation like a virus.

That said, there was a while where floppy disks were too small for most things
yet there wasn't an easy replacement for them, I remember burning a lot of CDs
during that period and hating it. Then the USB drive became prominent... and
there was great rejoicing. This is one smart guy, if he makes a great product
that I find useful I don't really care what it's called.

